# The Donkey



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

the Donkey
Its soft enough that a knot can be tied with the bait and yet sinks like a Senko, 90% of the users have given the feed back "it goes where no other bait can go" and as an avid user of the bait you are able to skip the Donkey with a bait caster because of its weight ( salt ).

Technique's for fishing the Donkey.
Fluke fishing, the bait will retrieve in a "S" pattern and when you pause your retrieve the donkey sinks with a wiggle, you can dead stick it, you can use it like a jerk bait, there are so many more options you have with one bait. 

The top two color options on the donkey are my bone white and black/white aka Killer whale. At the shop we can make any color a customer wants its your call. 

Rigging the Donkey.Texas style unweighted 03,04,05 wide gap hook or whack attack its a pretty simple rig 

"For the looks" the Donkey looks like a huge ring worm and YES it is, its how you use it.

In the attached pictures there is a pumpkin seed Donkey " Chautauqua meat" it's new color to add to the arsenal when bass are feeding on Perch 

thanks again and enjoy Verbinator


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

So how does one go about getting some of these baits or are they for sale?


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

you can click on the banner Verbinator Baits or go to www.verbinatorbaits.com or if your local to Portage/Trumbull county area I'm in Streetsboro and usually on the water somewhere over here thanks


----------

